# soap samples needed



## Haglerfarm

I am late with this, I know. But, I thought I would toss it out anyhow.
Where I work (a newspaper) we sponsor a "Taste of Home". It is actually 2 nights this year. All sorts of companies, organizations and such set up booths, donate to the goody bags given out to everyone who attends. These goody bags are really neat and have lots of stuff.
We were talking about stuff to put in them and different booths we could get. They asked me about goat milk. Well, I am not a dairy and only have 4 milking right now. Plus I have not made my first bar of soap yet.
We have over 1400 bags made up. Plus some extra. But, 1400 paid for.
I sure wish I could get hold of at least 1400 small soap samples to put in the bags. Big bars of soap cut down or whatever. Of course the persons/company name and how to order could be with them. this could potentially be a source of future orders.
If not this year, maybe be thinking of next year (if there is a next year with the way the economy is)
I just thought I would mention it and see if anyone (or several someones) can help. Oh, it is needed by March 26 or 27 to have time to stuff the bags for the nights of March 30 and 31. 
Thanks for your time,
Les


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

How about splitting this between a couple soapers? I will take half of them or 1/4 of them if anyone else is interested? What great advertisement!

So Les yes, I will shot for 1/4 of your bags, and if nobody else signs up will just make as many as I can to get them in the mail to you ontime...I can't do all of them for sure. Vicki


----------



## Haglerfarm

That would be awesome, I think. I am trying to get hold of the person in charge of this. She is out working on stuff for it. I called her cell phone and left a message. So I hope I will hear something soon. I leave work before long though.
I will certainly know by tomorrow morning. My concern is if she would want to put them in if we did not have enough for all the bags. I feel she will, but I had better check.
Thank you so much, maybe some others will want to pitch in. I, too, thought it would be great advertising.
Les


----------



## Haglerfarm

Ok, I just talked to her. And it may just mess it all up.....
If we could get enough for one night's bags, 700 would be OK. You know how people are if someone gets something and the other doesn't. Since there is 2 nights she thought it would be all right. The first night's bags would get the soap, the other wouldn't.
Here is what may be the big problem. I just found out she has high schoolers coming to do the bags on Friday the 20th. And the bags are not in our building any longer, they are at the armory where there is more room. So that is even shorter notice. I told her I would put them in myself, but that would depend on her having time to go out there with me to do it, unlock and let me in and such. Plus, I will not be at work on the 19th as hubby has hand surgery and I have to take him and bring him home. But, if they came to the office she could get them even if I were not here.
I just thought this would be a neat opportunity, but not really planned well on my part. Well, I did not know about it until late this morning and I am at work.
So just let me know what you think. I certainly understand if you cannot do this.
Maybe it would work better next year.
Les


----------



## Caprine Beings

Count me in on 250 samples. I need an address to send them to and I'll get going on them tomorrow.
Sounds like a cool event. Tammy


----------



## Haglerfarm

Thank you so much. It really is a neat event. Never thought about them being interested in goat milk soap or I would have mentioned it earlier.
Can you get it here by the 19th?
My work address is: 
Paris Post-Intelligencer, 
attn. Laura Daugherty, 
208 East Wood Street, 
Paris, TN 38242
Again thanks so much,
Les


----------



## Caprine Beings

Yep I'll send them "special" . They will be in the mail Monday. Tammy


----------



## Haglerfarm

Yay, this is too cool. I sure hope you get sales from this!
Les


----------



## Caprine Beings

That would be nice! Thank you for the advertizing opportunity. Tammy


----------



## winestonefarm

leslie, 
i would like to do 150. 

thanks, 
jodi


----------



## Haglerfarm

Jodi, that would be great.
Thank you so much,
Les


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Ok if nobody else signs up by tommorrow, I will do the 450. I will share this with one of my friends here. 

Thanks Leslie! Vicki


----------



## Sondra

I'll do some how many Vicki and what size only half read this


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Just cut your soap into slices that fit into the tiny ziplocks at wallmart, they hold business cards also. Want to do 150? Your card in the soap is more about your business than the actual soap is, so think about printing both sides, one normal with your ingredients, the other with your spiel, website, perhaps what else you make...Vicki


----------



## Gunnie

I can do some too. I could do 150 if need be.

Dawn


----------



## Linda Carney

I'd also like to send samples -- I can do 100 easily.

Linda


----------



## Sondra

Ok Vicki will do


----------



## Haglerfarm

OK, this is really great!!
I am trying to figure the count so far.........
Vicki, how you are doing it should work really well.
I want to thank everyone so very much and I really hope this will help with sales for you.
I am so sorry it is such short notice.
Les


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Tammy 250
Jodi 150
Dawn 150
Linda 100

So 650 so far, does anyone else want to do this so we can shoot for all 1400 packages, otherwise Les, I will do 50 and put them in with Linda's box Monday morning. Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden

Doing this is really great advertising, especially if you have a website. When you are done sending your samples to Leslie, you might want to check out www.thelittleblackboxes.com. I would say 75% of my online customers came from doing these boxes 3 months in a row and participating in some of her promotions like black friday/cyber monday or christmas in July. I really suggest 1 oz or larger pieces for samples. I have sent out a variety of things to sample and less than one ounce of soap hasn't given me much return...

I also try to make my samples stand out in packaging, which gives a great first impression. I've used those little baggies and stapled a cool tag to the top, kinda like a hang tag, and have gotten great response. But for this situation you may not have time for that...something to think about...

If you have a website, sending samples to anyone is a good time to include a coupon code. 20% off or something. It gives them a reason to choose you over someone else. Make it unique to the place you are sending your samples, for this instance maybe taste20 or something then you will be able to track where your sales traffic came from.


----------



## Sondra

I'll do 100


----------



## Haglerfarm

Then that makes 750? Is that right, so far. Vicki are you including your count in with Linda's?
If we can't get the 1400, then 700 will do. 
Just let me know or the list know so no one has to do any undue work.
Les


----------



## Gunnie

I can up mine to 250 if your trying to shoot for the 1400.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Tammy 250
Jodi 150
Dawn 250
Linda 100
Sondra 100
...................

So that is 850

Les we will get to 1400! 

If anyone wants to do part of the 450 left, just put your name on the list! Vicki


----------



## Sondra

I'll see how many I can come up with and get back to you. When does she need them and where do we send?


----------



## Caprine Beings

Haglerfarm said:


> Thank you so much. It really is a neat event. Never thought about them being interested in goat milk soap or I would have mentioned it earlier.
> Can you get it here by the 19th?
> My work address is:
> Paris Post-Intelligencer,
> attn. Laura Daugherty,
> 208 East Wood Street,
> Paris, TN 38242
> Again thanks so much,
> Les


There ya go Sondra. Tammy


----------



## Kalne

I'm busy getting ready for a show this weekend but I could come up with at least 100, probably 150. Tell me what size samples you all are thinking and I can tell for you sure. 1 ounce? More? Less? I could get it in the mail Monday.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Great Kathy I will put you down for 150 

Tammy 250
Jodi 150
Dawn 250
Linda 100
Sondra 100
Kathy 150
...........................

1000 samples

I will keep this up until Friday night then close it, then I will do the rest to make it 1400. This way I can do all I need to this weekend. Vicki


----------



## Guest

I don't have a huge supply, I am in the process of making LOTS of soap this month for a May craft show...
but I can do 100 1 oz samples.

Michelle


----------



## Haglerfarm

WOW, only had time to get online tonight just before going to bed. My dial-up is so slow.
I can't believe it, this is just great.
I will check in tomorrow to see how it is going.
You are all wonderful!!
Les


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Tammy 250
Jodi 150
Dawn 250
Linda 100
Sondra 100
Kathy 150
Michelle 100
Vicki 100
...............................
1200 samples, 200 more to go!


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk

Are you guys doing a variety of scents?
I'm headed over to where I soap to cut the soap I did a couple of days ago and look at my collection. I'm thinking I *might* be able to do a 100, but I need to look for and be serious about my time constraints. So do not put me down yet. I will reply back by 4PM this afternoon yay of nay.


----------



## Caprine Beings

Roseanna I am throwing in pretty much each scent I have as I have a wealth of soap at the moment. And I thought it would be a good way to move my older stock. I have 22 different scents-I have more but thats where I filled the order. I have it all cut and half bagged. By tonight I should have it done. Tammy


----------



## Guest

I will take 100 of them that are left or the last 100
Barbara


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk

I can do 100. They will be about .5 ounce but they are cute little shapes so hopefully that will make up for the lack of size.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Tammy 250
Jodi 150
Dawn 250
Linda 100
Sondra 100
Kathy 150
Michelle 100
Vicki 100
Barbara 100
Roseanna 100
...............................
1400

Done!

OK everyone get them in the mail as soon as you can so she gets them on time! Vicki


----------



## Haglerfarm

You guys are the greatest. Thanks so much again!!!
The address again is:
The Paris Post-Intelligencer
Attn. Laura Daugherty
208 East Wood Street
Paris, TN 38242


----------



## Caprine Beings

Your quite welcome Leslie. Heres hoping for a great turn out to your event  Tammy


----------



## Guest

Put Michelle's (MiabellaFarm) soap in the mail 2nd day to you. You should get it Wednesday so it give you extra time. :biggrin


----------



## Caprine Beings

Leslie, I just sent out my samples. It should get there in two/three days. Man I bet your postal carrier is gonna be bummed! :lol. Tammy

Is there any chance you could get a pick of the samples all together just so we can see what fun you will have putting them in bags? I'd like to see how others do their samples.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Linda Carney and mine are on their way also. Vicki


----------



## Guest

Mine in the mail tomorrow, tuesday... the 17th...
Barb


----------



## Haglerfarm

I will try to get some sort of picture if I can. Boxes come in downstairs and I usually do not know when they arrive. I will tell Laura to let me know. Unfortunately I won't be there with them stuffing the bags. It will be at the National Guard Armory where there is more room to stuff and store all these bags. You cannot believe how much stuff is going into these bags. Laura is really excited about the soap. So am I.
Les


----------



## winestonefarm

mine went out today. 

jodi


----------



## Sondra

My are ready to go so will go out in the morning.


----------



## Kalne

Mine went out this a.m. 

We had a small assembly line. My 14 yos cut my bags 'cause they were a little long for the sample size. My 12 yod along with my 10 yos cleaned up the sample a little (brushing the 'crumbs' off the edges from cutting). My 16 yod put the soaps & the cards in the bags. I rolled & stapled the bags. Then my 14 yos packed them up. A lot more fun than doing it alone.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk

Mine went out in the mail yesterday.

It may say "100 bags" on the package of little baggies at Wlamart, but I only had 98 in my package. :crazy
I tracked down two similar sized baggies with some bottles of FO and dye in them thankfully.


----------



## Sondra

yeah I oonly got 98 also and had to use two bigger bags.


----------



## Gunnie

Mine are out too!


----------



## Haglerfarm

They have started arriving. The Post Office would not deliver the first 5 boxes (the bums). We had to go to the Post Office to get them. Luckily we are not far from it.
Since then another box has come in. Everyone is so excited! They all look so nice and smell so good. I am sure the rest will arrive tomorrow. this is exciting!
Les


----------



## Caprine Beings

Do you know if mine came in, I've been sweating it Tammy


----------



## Haglerfarm

Yes, yours have arrived. Everyones soap looks so nice!
I have a list up in Laura's office of which ones are here. I have not been able to get caught up enough to post them. I think there are 4 lacking. I think some were sent on Tuesday and should be here by tomorrow.
Les


----------



## Caprine Beings

Thanks Leslie. I can stop sweating now  Tammy


----------



## Haglerfarm

Finally am getting to post this. All the soap is here!!!
I was gone yesterday.
but, it is all here and ready to go.
A GREAT BIG THANKS!!!!
Les


----------



## Guest

You are welcome, I hope everyone that uses it enjoys it... It is a great product
Barb


----------



## laughter777

I just have to say how amazing y'all are to pitch in p short notice! Y'all rock!!!

Sarah


----------



## Caprine Beings

Once again you are welcome Leslie. It is an awesome opportunity to get soap to another area of the US for me, so I have to :thankyou2 for given it to me! Tammy


----------



## Gunnie

Thank you for letting us!


----------

